# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  verstehe ich nicht

## mexuria1979

ich kann nicht verstehen das sich hier 40 jhrige melden, bereits einen beruf studiert haben, bsp . lehramt und mit 40 behaupten medizin wre ein lebenstraum gewesen. 

warum habt ihr nicht gleich medizin studiert? 

warum erst was ganz anderes, wenn es euer lebenstraum ist?

verstehen kann ich die leuete die  einen normalen beruf gelernt haben und in dem unzufrieden sind. und etwas besseres machen wollen

aber warum macht ihr 5 jahre lehramt wenn medizin euer lebenstrum schon immer war ?

p.s. ist nicht bse gemeint

----------


## roger rekless

vielleicht haben sie sich nicht getraut? vielleicht gings damals aus bestimmten grnden nicht? evt bot ihre uni das nicht an, und in eine andere stadt zu ziehen war finanziell nicht mglich? irgendwelche grnde kanns schon gegeben haben.

und warum machst du fr die frage nen neuen thread auf?   :Nixweiss:

----------


## mexuria1979

weil ich mglichst viele antworten haben wollte

das iszt doch auch vom inhalt her was ganz anderes wie die anderen threads

----------


## Skalpella

Find ich auch. Wenn man kritische Fragen im Mutterfred stellt, kann man sehr schnell desselbigen verwiesen werden, so nach dem Motto: wenn du daran zweifelst, musst du ja nicht mitlesen...
Hab aber auch keine Antwort auf die Frage. Ich finds sehr komisch...

----------


## roger rekless

mhh... hab schon oft gemerkt dass viele "oldies", die medizin spter anfangen, frher zu groen respekt vor medizin gehabt haben. den effekt kennt man ja... "was studierst du?" "medizin" "ooooooooooooooooooh wow"... ist zwar nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt, aber denke dass das ein grund sein knnte, aus dem man sich nicht sofort dafr entscheidet. spter merkt man dann, dass man aus solchen doofen grnden einen traum aufgegeben hat, und versucht das nachzuholen...

----------


## karjila

Ich denke Lebenstraumverwirklichung ja oder nein hat auch viel mit Erziehung zu tun....mir wurde beigebracht...du kannst alles machen/schaffen was du willst...ich kenne aber viele, die aus "Vernunft" langwierige Studiengnge oder teure Ausbildungswege nicht gegangen sind, weil ihnen von zu Hause eingeredet wurde: "Trume sind doch nur Schume!"...darunter einige, die unter anderem Medizin gewhlt htten....warum denen letztlich das Durchsetzungsvermgen gefehlt hat? Keine Ahnung   :Nixweiss:  . Gewohnheit oder einfach das zufrieden sein mit dem was man hat...kann auch schn sein, wenn man das kann   :hmmm...:  

Liebe Gre
karjila

----------


## Dr. Geiger

> ich kann nicht verstehen das sich hier 40 jhrige melden, bereits einen beruf studiert haben, bsp . lehramt und mit 40 behaupten medizin wre ein lebenstraum gewesen. 
> warum habt ihr nicht gleich medizin studiert?


Weil das Leben nunmal leider nicht so einfach ist, dass man seine Wnsche immer so mir nichts-dir nichts verwirklichen kann. Ich geb' Dir mal ein konkretes und echtes Beispiel - mich:

Wollte schon immer Med. studieren bin jetzt 26 - also definitv Lebenstraum. 

Habe mittlerweile ein Studium abgeschlossen, einen Beruf gelernt und bin nebenberuflich mitten in der Promotion - also definitiv genug anderes gemacht.

Ich "behaupte" trotzdem Medizin ist ein Lebenstraum! Warum? Ganz einfach: Weil ich in all der Zeit immer wusste, dass ich eigentlich lieber Mediziner wre, als das, was ich bin. Wenn ich im Lotto gewonnen htte, htte ich das sofort gemacht und damit wren wir bei den Grnden warum ich es dann nicht gleich gemacht habe:

Nicht jeder/jede Familie kann sich das leisten. Sicher es gibt immer einen Weg, aber nicht jeder geht gleich den Weg des grten Widerstandes, was auch nicht immer falsch sein muss. Wenn dann die Alternative ist, zum Bund zu gehen und dort sofort 1200 DM (damals war das noch viel Geld   :Grinnnss!:  ) zu verdienen und auch zu studieren, dann kommt man schon ins berlegen, vor allem wenn man jung (17) und unerfahren ist. 

Dann ist noch der Punkt Abinote. Ich hatte ne 2,2 und wei heute, dass auch locker mehr drin gewesen wre. Hab fr die Zwei fast nie gelernt... Aber nun erzhl das mal nem Sechzehnjhrigen, der gerade kein Bock auf lernen hat. Auerdem hatte ich immer ne Matheschwche und damals hab' ich halt gedacht, ich wrde es nicht packen Med. zu studieren, was der eigentliche und entscheidende Grund und damit Fehler war. Also doch lieber zum Bund gehen und dort sofort 1200.... 

Fazit:

Schiefe Selbsteinschtzung, mangelnde Erfahrung, jugendlicher Leichtsinn und die Verlockungen des Bundes--> kein Medizinstudium.

Naja, soweit so gut. Das erste Jahr ist alles super! Ausbildung zum Offizier - mal was anderes. Im zweiten Jahr kommen die ersten Zweifel aber du denkst: 'das wird schon, wenn du erst mal Offizier bist'. Im dritten Jahr glaubst Du nicht mehr daran aber Du denkst: 'erst mal studieren, danach geht's bestimmt besser'. An der Uni (4.-6. Jahr) hast Du pltzlich Zeit nachzudenken. Du hast Zugang zu Wissen, Kontakt mit Objektivitt und hrst zum ersten mal was anderes als in den 3 Jahren Bund davor. Dein Horizont beginnt sich zu erweitern. Hier bist Du relativ zufrieden, weil Dein Leben frei und intelligent verluft und Du machst eine ganz wichtige Erfahrung: WOW - ich bin mit Abstand besser als all die anderen hier. Die finden es komisch wenn du abends im Duden liest (um deine Rechtschreibdefizite auszumerzen   :hmmm...:  ) und verstehen es gar nicht, wenn man sich ber ne 2,0 in der Prfung aufregt weils keine 1 war   :Blush:  . 

Dann kommt die Diplomprfung und Du marschierst wieder durch und gehrst zu den besten 5% deines Jahrgangs und das Ganze ist Dir auch noch leicht gefallen. Du hast lediglich eins gemacht - wissend wie wichtig der Abschluss ist, motiviert, zielgerichtet und fleiig zu arbeiten - und voila - da ist die 1 im Diplom. Weil Du das alles so geil findest fngst Du an zu promovieren, schreibst nebenbei noch ein Buch und gehst zurck in die Truppe. 

Dort merkst Du, dass sich irgendwas verndert hat. Irgendwie gelingt Dir alles schneller und besser als den anderen. Du wirst besser beurteilt und kommst besser klar. Irgendwas ist passiert aber was? Sptznder? Hast Du dich entwickelt und alle anderen sind stehen geblieben? Keine Ahnung! Jedenfalls hast Du das Gefhl, du kannst was... und die Zweifel nach dem Abi verwandeln sich in Vertrauen in die eigenen Fhigkeiten. Und der Lebenstraum Medizin schlummert immer noch tief in dir ...

Dann kommt dir irgendwann mal der Gedanke - nur so zum Spass - 'gibt's eigentlich ein Zweitstudium Medizin?' - denn ein Zweitstudium wolltest du nach der Diss. sowieso noch machen - und pltzlich findest du raus, dass es das sehr wohl gibt, das man mit ner eins im Diplom auch gute Chancen auf einen Platz hat, das Mathe gar nicht so wichtig ist und du erinnerst dich an das Faible und Talent, dass du, abgesehen von Mathe, fr Naturwissenschaften eigentlich schon hattest. Selbstzweifel hast du kaum noch, denn du hast in den letzten 8 Jahren zu oft bewiesen, dass du was drauf hast. Deine Persnlichkeit und Lebensseinstellungen haben sich an der Erfahrung justiert und du sagst Dir: Verdammt, warum eigentlich nicht. Du lebst nur einmal also hau jetzt rein. Diesmal machst du es richtig! 

Die einzige Gefahr ist, dass man sich diesmal berschtzt aber das ist auch kein Beinbruch - der Versuch zhlt und BINGO: wieder einer der mit 30 anfngt Medizin zu studieren obwohl er schon ne Menge Berufsweg in eine andere Richtung zurckgelegt hat...

War es also ein Fehler damlas nicht Med. zu studieren?

Das ist gar nicht leicht zu beantworten denn ich wei nicht, ob ich's damals berhaupt geschaft htte, ohne in schweren Stunden zu wissen, was ich kann und ohne in Motivationskrisen zu wissen, wie sehr ich es will. Auerdem hat mir das Erststudium berhaupt erst die Tr geffnet. 

So - jetzt habe ich mich mal wieder glsern gemacht - vielleicht hilft es ja einigen zu verstehen warum es so viele von "uns" gibt und macht anderen etwas Mut! Es soll auch zeigen, dass Dinge oft gar nicht einfach sind. Nicht jeder ist mit 16 so drauf wie mit 26. Nicht bei jedem ist das gut. Menschen sind nunmal komische Gestalten und da bin ich noch nicht mal so extrem - es gibt noch ganz andere Biografien...

Es lebe die Vielfalt!   :hmmm...:  

LG Dr. G.

----------


## mexuria1979

du vergleichst dich (26 jahrte alt) mit 40 jhrigen?

das man nicht gleich mit 19/20 medizin studiert ist ok, wunder ich michnicht aber  nach dem ich lehrerin wre und  seit  jahren arbneite frage ich mich  warum die es noch machen. den lehrern gehts ja auch nicht schlecht.

und wer 5 jahre geld hat sich sein lehramt studium zu bezahleen warum nicht 6 jahre . naja  jeder wie er mchte, 


mchte keinen angreifen

----------


## WhiteNoise

Das Zauberwort: NC   :hmmm...:

----------


## mexuria1979

aha ich glaube nicht das man mit einem schlechtenm nc 20 jahre warten muss.

----------


## WhiteNoise

Nicht unbedingt, aber ich hab auch vier Semester Parkstudium gehabt, weil mein Schnitt zu schlecht war und ich gedacht hab ich msste dann irgend was anderes studieren. Nur ich habs gemerkt, dass mich das Zeug nicht interessiert und hab aufgehrt, andere denken sich halt "Na gut, wenn ichs schon angefangen hab, dann mach ichs auch fertig".
Dann ist man fertig und will ja irgendwann auch mal Geld verdienen, also wird gearbeitet, aber der Gedanke im Hinterkopf wurmt einen die ganze Zeit. Wahrscheinlich hat man bis dahin auchnoch Familie und kann nunmal nicht einfach sagen "Ich will das aber machen, also schmeiss ich alles hin und fang was anderes an". Bis man das sagen kann muss man sparen, zum sparen muss man arbeiten... das eine fhrt zum anderen.

----------


## Dr. Geiger

> du vergleichst dich (26 jahrte alt) mit 40 jhrigen?


1. Wenn ich anfange zu studieren werde ich 30 sein.
2. Ich wollte Dir nur mal zeigen, wie es laufen kann...
3. Wenn Du mchtest, dass hier nur Leute ab 40 antworten musst Du es sagen! 




> das man nicht gleich mit 19/20 medizin studiert ist ok, wunder ich michnicht aber  nach dem ich lehrerin wre und  seit  jahren arbneite frage ich mich  warum die es noch machen. den lehrern gehts ja auch nicht schlecht.


Genau das wollte ich damit ausrcken: Mir geht's auch nicht schlecht. Ich verdiene seit fast 9 Jahren Geld und knnte das auch noch 30 Jahre machen. Aber was bringt's denn wenn man nicht glcklich ist. Das kann doch auch nem' Lehrer so gehen oder nicht?




> und wer 5 jahre geld hat sich sein lehramt studium zu bezahleen warum nicht 6 jahre . naja  jeder wie er mchte


1. Lehramt etwas weniger anstrengend als Medizin, damit auch bessere Zuverdienstzeiten-/mglichkeiten 
2. Referendarzeit bezahlt, PJ nicht 
3. Ein Jahr ist nunmal ein Jahr
4. Med. = hhere Kosten (Bcher etc.)
5. Beamtenstelle oder zumindest gut bezahltes ffentlicher Dienst-Gehalt bei weniger Stress winkt - das macht einige berlegungen leichter...

----------


## mexuria1979

achso studiertst du noch nicht medizin ?

was machst du zur zeit ?

----------


## Kedar

Warum gibt es eigentlich so viele in Wartesemestern, die anderen (lteren) den Studienplatz nicht gnnen? Es teilweise sogar versuchen es denjenigen auszureden? 

Klar man ist erstmal geschockt, wenn man als 18-JhrigeR von der Schule kommt, man denkt die Welt steht einem offen und dann kommt der ZVS-Brief? Bumm alles kaputt und Schuld sind immer andere, und wenn es nur die Leute sind die sich einbilden mit 40 noch studieren zu wollen und uns armen kleinen Abiturienten die Pltze klauen. Ich muss zugeben, ich habe vor 3 Jahren fast genauso gedacht, aber mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass nur ich an meinem Abischnitt Schuld bin (naja klar, die Lehrer auch, die sind ja alle dumm und unfair und fiess ;) ). 

Fragt also nicht die anderen, warum msst ihr so spt noch studieren? Sondern fragt euch, warum habe ich kein besseres Abi? Keine Berufserfahrung? Keine Praktikas? Warum wurde ich beim Auswahlgesprch nicht angenommen, obwohl ich son geiler Typ bin?

All die Fragen hab ich mir auch gestellt, bis ich mir irgendwann eingestanden habe, dass ich falsche Entscheidungen getroffen habe, aber damals war ich 17 und noch "klein". Ich habe mir diese Fehler verziehen und nachm Weg gesucht und gefunden und dass ohne irgendwem vorzuwerfen er nimmt mir meinen Studienplatz weg. 

Jeder ist fr sein Schicksal verantwortlich, natrlich wre es fr die Abiturienten einfacher wenn man ber 30 nicht mehr Medizin studieren drfte, dann wren ja mehr Pltze da, am besten man schaffts zweit Studium generell ab. Wer mit 17 nicht weiss was er werden soll, hat halt Pech gehabt.. 

Mal im Ernst diese Threads tauchen immer wieder auf, das Zauberwort ist Tolleranz. Wenn jemand meint mit 30, 40 oder gar 50 noch studieren zu mssen und er bekommt einen Platz. Dann ist dies seine Entscheidung und damit Basta!

----------


## mexuria1979

klar ist es jedem seine entscheidung nur frage ich mich warum man sich ein lehramt studium durchzieht wenn der lebenstraum medizin war.

ich selber werde auch nit 30 erst studieren, bin jetzt 27 und fange mit abi an.

mir gehts nicht darum das man zu alt ist oder so. sondern einfach warum man 5 jahre stuidiert lehramt wenn medizin lebenstraum ist

----------


## WhiteNoise

> sondern einfach warum man 5 jahre stuidiert lehramt wenn medizin lebenstraum ist


Weil es einfach frher, aus diversen Grnden, von denen es sicher unzhlige gibt, nicht ging.   :Nixweiss:  




> aber damals war ich 17 und noch "klein"


War zwar damals keine 17, aber wenn ich an mein Abi zurckdenke knnt ich mir in den Hintern beissen. Habs damals geschafft mich beispielsweise in Chemie innerhalb von drei Halbjahren von nem Unterkurs auf ne 1 Hochzuackern.. war nur leider zu spt, ich habs halt einfach zu spt kapiert - im Nachhinein war smtlicher Schulstoff nur Bobbelkrams, aber ich war einfach stinkefaul.

----------


## Dr. Geiger

> achso studiertst du noch nicht medizin ?
> was machst du zur zeit ?


Nein, ich hnge bei der Bundeswehr fest - noch 3 Jahre *tagezhl*   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dr. Geiger

> Mal im Ernst diese Threads tauchen immer wieder auf, das Zauberwort ist Tolleranz. Wenn jemand meint mit 30, 40 oder gar 50 noch studieren zu mssen und er bekommt einen Platz. Dann ist dies seine Entscheidung und damit Basta!


  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Denn man wei nie auf welchen verschlungenen wegen derjenige dahin geraden ist und was er noch daraus machen kann/wird!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## sueno

ich habs mir damals nach dem Abi einfach nicht zugetraut, ua. weil die, die in meinem Jahrgang Medizin studieren wollten, die absoluten Ueberflieger waren...Abi mit 1,0 - 1,1 und Papis mindestens Oberaerzte...

und als dann ein anderes studium (abgebrochen)*gaehn* und eine med. Ausbildung durch waren, hat mich mein Yang ins Ausland verschleppt. Jetzt nach weiteren langen 6 Jahren kehre ich zurueck nach Allemagne, habe schon fleissig gearbeitet und so nebenher genuegend Wartesemester gesammelt, um im SS07 mit immerhin dann 33 Jahren endlich das Medizinstudium zu beginnen. 

 ::-dance:

----------


## funny

> klar ist es jedem seine entscheidung nur frage ich mich warum man sich ein lehramt studium durchzieht wenn der lebenstraum medizin war.
> 
> ich selber werde auch nit 30 erst studieren, bin jetzt 27 und fange mit abi an.
> 
> mir gehts nicht darum das man zu alt ist oder so. sondern einfach warum man 5 jahre stuidiert lehramt wenn medizin lebenstraum ist



Sag mal, fehlt es dir an jeglicher Grund-Basis Lebenserfahrung oder was ziehst du hier ab? Schon mal was von Vernderung, Lebenskrisen, Neuorientierung, Selbstverwirklichung etc. gehrt? Also vom echten Leben? Immerhin bist du 27. Wir fragen ja auch nicht: Wieso machst du jetzt erst Abi, wenn man das doch auch mit 19 machen kann   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mexuria1979

mir ging es darum wenn jemand einen hoch studierten beruf hat wieso er mit 40  darauf kommt noch medizin zu studieren. 

ausserdem war das nicht bse gemeint

 mein lebenstraum war es nie  abitur zu machen und zu studieren. aber da mein job immer mehr gefhrdet ist  versuche ich es schnell zu ndern

also sei nichts o giftig immerhin haben mir bisher alle leute nett geantwortet

----------


## Bettpfannenwechsler

> mein lebenstraum war es nie  abitur zu machen und zu studieren. aber da mein job immer mehr gefhrdet ist  versuche ich es schnell zu ndern


diese Motivation wird meines Erachtens nicht ausreichend sein....

----------


## funny

> mir ging es darum wenn jemand einen hoch studierten beruf hat wieso er mit 40  darauf kommt noch medizin zu studieren. 
> 
> ausserdem war das nicht bse gemeint
> 
>  mein lebenstraum war es nie  abitur zu machen und zu studieren. aber da mein job immer mehr gefhrdet ist  versuche ich es schnell zu ndern
> 
> also sei nichts o giftig immerhin haben mir bisher alle leute nett geantwortet



Ja, sieh mal an. Da sind die Leute doch echt unterschiedlich. Manche sind gar nicht so nett. Und hey, klar hast du es nicht bse gemeint. Aber es kann ja trotzdem nerven oder? Nimms mir nicht bel: Fand deine Inhalte halt etwas naiv-einfltig, aber ist wahrscheinlich nicht so gemeint von dir.   ::-angel:

----------


## alley_cat75

@mexuria   ::-winky:  Negative Schwingungen muss man einfach an sich abprallen lassen.   :Grinnnss!:  Ich fasse Deinen thread als ernst gemeint und nicht bsartig auf. Viele gute Grnde, erst 20 Jahre spter mit dem Studium anzufangen, sind hier ja bereits aufgetaucht.

Obwohl ich zu Studienbeginn erst zarte 24 war, hier nochmal fr alle meine Geschichte. Als ich meinen Eltern (Papi Bauingenieur, Mami Juristin) gegenber den Wunsch uerte, rztin zu werden, schlugen die die Hnde ber dem Kpf zu sammen. "Oh Gott, ausgerechnet so ein schweres Studium, all die kranken Leute und das Elend und die schlechte Bezahlung und die vielen berstunden und die teuren Bcher..." usw. und so fort. Die haben gedacht, ich htte zuviele Arztserien im TV geschaut und ein vllig verklrtes Berufsbild. Damit war die Sache trotz gutem Abis vorerst erledigt. Also erst einmal eine Ausbildung. Ich denke auch, dass viele Leute das Studium malos berschtzen und sich ein anderes Bettigungsfeld suchen, in dem sie glcklich sind. Ich bin jetzt 31 und merke in meinem Freundeskreis, dass die meisten mit 30 das erste Mal so richtig darber sinieren, was das Leben ihnen bisher gebracht hat und wie es weiter geht. Hast Du Partner und Kinder kannst Du nicht einfach neu anfangen. Mit 40 kommt dann die nchste Grenze, wo sich solche Leute dann in echtem Verzugszwang finden.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## mexuria1979

bettpfannenwechsler

das sind sicherlich nicht die einzigsten grnde wraum ich auch ber medizin nachdenke. 

ich suche auch einen job der mir spass macht und den ich sehr lange ausben mchte 

funny

ich fand es beleidigend wie du mir geschrieben hattest.

ich habe ganz normal gefragt warum leute mit 40 medizin studieren weil es ihr lebenstraum ist / war.

knnte verstehen wenn jemand sagt mein job macht mir kein spass deswegen mchte ich medizin studieren

oder wenn leute damals  gedacht haben sie wren nicht so gut.

wollte niemand beleidigen

ich glaube du hattest nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte aber egal

wenn du es nervig findest dann lies es nicht und antworte auch nicht

alley_cat75

ja mein threads ist / war ernst gemeint

und berhaupt nicht bsartig 

lg

----------


## Kedar

Mir kommt es so vor als misst du mit zweierlei Massstben (mag mich evt tuschen), den einen fr dich und evt noch die die hier antworten (konfliktscheu?!) und einen fr den Rest. Das du erst mit Ende 20 Abi machst darf nicht hinterfragt werden, das ist gleich bsartig und fiess und giftig. Das jemand erst beim Bund 10 Jahre Ausbildung macht ist auch ok, weil er ist ja erst 26. Aber wo bitte ist fr dich da der Unterschied? Nach 10 Jahren beim Bund ist man, denke ich, auch hochqualifiziert und verdient bestimmt nicht allzu schlecht. Und der Job ist sicher (bitte berichtigen, wenn falsch!). Als hnlich wie fr dich beim Lehrer (wo ich dich sowieso noch mal drauf hinweisen wollte, dass bei weitem nicht alle Lehrer verbeamtet werden und damit einen sicheren Job haben).

Was also hast du die letzten 10 Jahre seitdem du aus der Schule bist gemacht, dass du dir anmahnst hier die Entscheidungen anderer in Frage stellen? Warum hast du deinen Lebenstraum Medizin nicht eher verwirklicht?

----------


## mexuria1979

ich habe erst recht nicht ihn angemacht wiel er beim bund war. wo bitte steht das? ich habe ihn gefragtw ar um er sich hat verpflichten lassen. was ihn dazu bewegt hat. das hat mit seinem studium nichts zu tun, was er noch machen mchte. ich htte ihn auch ohne medizinintresse gefragt  warum er sich hat verpflichten lassen.

ich wollte nur fragen warum leute mit 40 anfangenw ollen ihren lebenstraum zu studieren. mehr doch nicht. 

ich habe nur rumgegeiftet als man mir deutlich machte meine frage nicht als ernstgemeint anzusehen

zeig mir einen satz wo ich ihn angemacht habe was ihm einfllt sich verpflichten zu lassen und medizin studieren zu wollen. ich glaube du wirst keinen satz finden.

ich habe mich lediglich angegriffen gefhlt als ich grundlos von funny " dumm angemacht" worden bin.

ich habe auch nie   rumgemeckert als man mich fragte warum ich mit 19 nicht mein  abi gemacht habe.

ich kann es auch erklren.

ich wollte vor 10 jahrten hotelfachfrau werden und ins ausland gehen.

das mit der ausbildung hat nicht geklappt weil ich keinen  ausbildungsplatz bekommen habe. ich habe  dann eine andere lehre gemacht ( wo man vor 10 jahren kein abi brauchte, brojob) das mit dem ausland hat danach geklappt sogar im hotel. ( im deutshen hotel im sden)

tja  und   irgendwann fand ich meine grosse liebe arbeitete wieder im bro, bekam ein kind. dann wars erstmal erledigt mit arbeiten, war im erziehungsjahr. dann machte die firma pleite und ich war arbeitslos.

tja  und dann hat die firma einen neuanfang gemacht, hat mich nur eingestellt weil ich keine teure arbeitskraft war.( weil sie ja erstmal sparen mussten)  so und nun  weiss ich das der job nicht auf dauer ist.

und wenn ich einen anderen beruf erst erlernen mchte braucht man meist abitur

sollte ich mein abitur sehr gut machen werde ich studieren.

das ist meine lebensgeschichte


p.s. bin eine die vor der arbeitslosigkeit weggrennt.

vor allem macht mir mein job kein spass. als billige arbeitskraft kann man sich vorstellen das ich nicht die dollste arbeit mache.

----------


## funny

> ich glaube du hattest nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte aber egal
> 
> wenn du es nervig findest dann lies es nicht und antworte auch nicht
> lg


DOCH!

----------


## Bettpfannenwechsler

> als billige arbeitskraft kann man sich vorstellen das ich nicht die dollste arbeit mache.


Na ja, ob das nach dem Medizinstudium besser wird wage ich zu bezweifeln. Du wirst auch in Relation zum Arbeitspensum wenig Geld verdienen bei deutlich mehr Verantwortung, ausgeprgten hierarchischen Strukturen und und... und......Und der Arztberuf ist zu einem groen Teil auch "Broarbeit".

----------


## zweistein

> Na ja, ob das nach dem Medizinstudium besser wird wage ich zu bezweifeln. Du wirst auch in Relation zum Arbeitspensum wenig Geld verdienen bei deutlich mehr Verantwortung, ausgeprgten hierarchischen Strukturen und und... und......Und  .......



Hallo mexuria, und lies dazu auch mal diesen Artikel und berleg Dir dann gut, ob Du wirklich rztin werden willst:
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/...=TA&dbserver=1

----------


## Kedar

> ich habe erst recht nicht ihn angemacht wiel er beim bund war. wo bitte steht das?


Wenn du mir jetzt erstmal zeigst, wo ich gesagt habe dass du ihn "angemacht" hast ;)

Finde einfach dass es keinem zusteht von irgendwem Erklrungen einzufordern, warum er studiert. Jeder der ein 6 Jhriges Studium auf sich nimmt (wann auch immer, was auch immer er davor im Leben gemacht hat), wird sich dies gut berlegt haben. Du bist einen Umweg gegangen, andere auch. Du studierst weil du dadurch der Arbeitslosigkeit entfliehen willst, andere weil es ihr Lebenstraum ist. Wieder andere weil sie sich nichts anderes vorstellen knnen, einige weil sie von ihren Eltern gezwungen werden, weil sie ein verklrtes Berufsbild haben, weil sie Dr. Green aus ER heiraten wollen, weil sie nach Afrika gehen wollen um Kindern zu helfen, usw, usw....

Es steht jedem frei zu studieren, egal was, egal wann, egal warum. Manche gehen Umwege, weil sieschwanger sind, Kinder haben, der Partner woanders arbeitet, weil es ihnen eingeredet wird und sie erst spt aufwachen. 

Keine sollte die Grnde werten oder in Frage stellen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele auch meine Grnde nicht anerkennen und sagen, vielleicht httest du lieber Erzieherin lernen sollen. Aber ich bin es leid mich erklren zu mssen und finde es deswegen auch nicht gut, wenn andere sich erklren sollen.

Nimm es mir nicht bel, aber ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum solche Fragen gestellt werden.   :Keks:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Das Fragestellen an sich halte ich nicht fr besonders verwerflich. Das entscheidende ist doch, was man mit der Frage bezwecken will. Aufrichtiges Interesse oder unterschwelliger Vorwurf, das ist hier die Frage.

----------


## funny

> @mexuria   Negative Schwingungen muss man einfach an sich abprallen lassen.


@alley cat: Da du mich damit gemeint hast, darf ich kurz etwas dazu sagen: Eine Meinung oder ein post in einem thread, die nicht nett oder lustig oder wohlmeinend ist, sondern eventuell mal etwas kritischer, nachfragender oder bohrender, bedeutet nicht, dass derjenige "negative Schwingungen hat". Denn die habe ich eher selten.

Es muss mglich sein, dass man Gegen-meinungen vertritt, die nicht stets in blumige,sanfte Worte gebettet sind. Man sollte das dann auch nicht mit den klassischen Totschlagargumenten "Du bist negativ" und  "...dann lies doch meine threads nicht, wenn sie dich nerven" niedermachen. Dann knnen wir uns ja gleich alle grinsend auf die Schulter klopfen. Wie langweilig wre dieser thread dann ....

Ein thread oder Dialog lebt auch von Reibungen, Auseinandersetzungen und herausfordernden Gegenmeinungen. Letztlich macht es das doch auch interessanter. Wer das immer gleich extrem "bse" oder "schlimm" und "gemein" findet, kann mglicherweise nicht ganz so gut mit Konfrontation und Gegenmeinungen umgehen und erinnert etwas an Kindergarten. 

Viele Grsse, funny

----------


## mexuria1979

ich habe die frage gestellt  aus intresse

ich wrde nie jemanden anmeckern weil er sowas mchte.

da ich es auch studieren mchte habe ich einfach leute gesucht mit denen man reden kann, fragen stellen kann, sich austauschen kann. gerne auch ltere

ich bin nicht im forum um jemanden was bses zu wollen

und wenn man meine anderen beitrge liest wird es auch jedem klar sein das ich nichts bses wollte.

----------


## mexuria1979

ich glaube nicht das ich nach dem medizin studium solche arbeiten mache wie jetzt, ganz sicher nicht

----------


## Kedar

Bestimmt nicht, aber gerade gleich nach der Ausbildung, stehen die Aufgaben die du bekommst in keinem Verhltnis zur Studienzeit.. 

Glaub dir ja dass du nichts bses wolltest, aber allein schon die berschrift des Threads sagt, zumindest fr mich aus, das du diese Leute nicht verstehst (obwohl du selber dazu gehrst?!), die spt studieren und vorher schon was anderes gemacht haben. Naja, wie dem auch sei, vielleicht wars ja nur ein Missverstndnis. Aber aus deinen Posts bis jetzt ging nicht wirklich hervor, dass du diese Leute kennenlernen wolltest, weil du gleichgesinnte treffen mchtest. 

Wnsch dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute auf deinem weiteren Weg  :Smilie:

----------


## alley_cat75

Du meine Gte, was geht hier denn ab? Niemand muss sich hier fr irgendetwas rechtfertigen oder ist man jetzt im medilearn-Forum schon Zwangsmitglied? Wie knnt Ihr aufgrund aneinander gereihter (harmloser) Worte Bswilligkeit oder Unterstellungen erkennen? Vielleicht ist mexurias Wortwahl nicht die Beste, aber bswillig ist sie ganz sicher nicht. Fr misslungene Wortwahl hast Du doch sicher Verstndnis, Kedar?! Ein bisschen mehr Respekt und weniger Zickerei wrde dem thread hier gut tun. Ansonsten: geht woanders stnkern!   :Meine Meinung:  




> Da du mich damit gemeint hast, darf ich kurz etwas dazu sagen: ... []


So? Habe ich Dich gemeint? Stand da irgendwo Deine Name? *suchundnichtsfind* Deine Argumente sind sehr ansprechend, vor allem das mit dem Kindergarten. Damit komme ich auch immer, wenn ich kein anderes mehr habe.   ::-winky:

----------


## funny

> So? Habe ich Dich gemeint? Stand da irgendwo Deine Name? *suchundnichtsfind*



Ich denke schon. Auch wenn mein Name von dir (leider) nicht direkt genannt wurde. Und ist ja auch okay, wenn du mich und meine posts kritisierst. Also ... beim nchsten Mal ruhig Namen nennen!!! Nur Mut   :Top:

----------


## mexuria1979

tja habe am wochenende eine annone in der zeitung gelesen das man sich fr eine polizeischule bewerben kann

voraussetzung: abutur  oder fachhochschulreife

seit september letzends jahres ist es pflicht  abitur zu haben wenn man kindergrtnerin werden mchte

das waren jetzt 2 beispiele wo abitur verlangt wird

sicher gibt es noch mehrere

das mein thread so heisst habe ich bezweckt das sich viele leute melden


meine ausdrucksweise ist nicht die beste. aber das wird sich  ja ndern. habe dann erstmal 3 jahre deutsch

mir ist noch nie passiert das man sich in einem halbwegs intelligenten forum so dermaen anmacht.

jedenfalls weiss ich  von mir das ich hier nicht zum stnkern da bin

erst habt ihr so eine person hier im forum angemacht die ein fake war. hat sich auch herazus gestellt das sie ein fake war. aber ich meine es gut. wollte die frage nicht in einen anderen thread schreiben, falls es dann nur wenige sehen.

ich habe es nur gut gemeint

----------


## funny

> tja habe am wochenende eine annone in der zeitung gelesen das man sich fr eine polizeischule bewerben kann
> 
> voraussetzung: abutur  oder fachhochschulreife
> 
> seit september letzends jahres ist es pflicht  abitur zu haben wenn man kindergrtnerin werden mchte
> 
> das waren jetzt 2 beispiele wo abitur verlangt wird
> 
> sicher gibt es noch mehrere
> ...



Das glaube ich dir doch auch. NOCHMAL: Wenn jemand nicht deine Meinung vertritt, heit das nicht, dass du oder derjenige "bse" ist oder es "nicht gut meint". Keep cool!   ::-dance:   Auch ich wnsche dir Glck und Durchhaltevermgen auf deinem Weg. Du wirst es schon richtig machen.   :Top:

----------


## mexuria1979

danke funny

----------


## Kedar

> Fr misslungene Wortwahl hast Du doch sicher Verstndnis, Kedar?!


Interessant, du nimmst meine These und fragst mcih ob ich das nicht auch denke.. Vielleicht hast du meinen Post ja berlesen. Im brigen kann ich immer noch kein rumgezicke erkennen, weder von der einen noch von der anderen Seite..   :Meine Meinung:  

Vielleicht sollte, anstatt das man hier nur einer gemeinen und fiesen Art bezichtigt wird, doch mehr aufs Thema eingegangen werden.   :Meine Meinung: 

Natrlich kann jeder nach dem Grund fragen, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte dies in einer anderen Form geschehen, nein und damit meine ich jetzt nicht, dass sie kein eigenen Thread aufmachen sollte. Sondern ihre Ausdrucksweise. Aber wie ich auch schon im letzten Thread angedeutet habe, es kann sein, dass dies alles ein Missverstndnis ist. Man sieht leider nicht, ob der Schreiber gerade lacht oder weint. Habe nie jemandem Bsartigkeit unterstellt, vielmehr wurde mir dieses unterstellt.

Wie auch immer, back to topic ;)

----------


## Dr. Geiger

> Nach 10 Jahren beim Bund ist man, denke ich, auch hochqualifiziert und verdient bestimmt nicht allzu schlecht. Und der Job ist sicher (bitte berichtigen, wenn falsch!).


Stimmt! Mann muss schon wahnsinnig sein um das alles hinzuschmeien   :Grinnnss!:  
Neee, es gibt schon handfeste Grnde aber Geld und Sicherheit stimmen jedenfalls... 

@mexuria




> ich habe erst recht nicht ihn angemacht


Yeah, mach mich an!   :Love:  

Nein, im Ernst: hab' ich auch nicht so empfunden. Aber ich versteh' schon was Kedar meint. Wenn man bei Dir zwischen den Zeilen liest, dann wirkt der Unterton schon etwas befremdlich und schwierig! Das Du's nicht bse meinst glaube ich Dir!!! Ist halt schon komisch, dass es Dir so schwer fllt, diese Dinge nachzuvollziehen. Lasst uns trotzdem nicht streiten wegen sowas!   :Friedenstaube:  

Ich wnsch' Dir alles Gute!

----------


## Angel Oak

> ich kann nicht verstehen das sich hier 40 jhrige melden, bereits einen beruf studiert haben, bsp . lehramt und mit 40 behaupten medizin wre ein lebenstraum gewesen. 
> 
> warum habt ihr nicht gleich medizin studiert? 
> 
> warum erst was ganz anderes, wenn es euer lebenstraum ist?
> 
> verstehen kann ich die leuete die  einen normalen beruf gelernt haben und in dem unzufrieden sind. und etwas besseres machen wollen
> 
> aber warum macht ihr 5 jahre lehramt wenn medizin euer lebenstrum schon immer war ?
> ...


Ich habe mich direkt nach dem Abi nicht an Medizin rangetraut (bei mir steht auch eine 2 vor dem Komma der Abinote). Daher habe ich Chemie studiert und gedacht, dann forsche ich halt auf einem medizinisch relevantem Gebiet. Das war dann aber nicht ganz ausreichend befriedigend und ich habe whrend meiner Post-Doc Zeit in den USA diverse Leute getroffen, die auf ihre alten Tage noch Medizin studiert haben, dass ich mich mit 30 doch noch beworben habe. Mit dem Wissen von heute htte ich wohl eher eine Ausbildung in einem medizinischen Beruf absolviert und dann Medizin studiert.

Viele Gre
Angel Oak

----------


## alley_cat75

> Wenn man bei Dir zwischen den Zeilen liest, dann wirkt der Unterton schon etwas befremdlich und schwierig!


Sehr bedenklich, wenn Du beim Lesen von Zeilen, nein quatsch, beim Lesen zwischen den Zeilen, Stimmen hrst...   :peng:  Gibt gute Medikamente dagegen.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Solara

> Finde einfach dass es keinem zusteht von irgendwem Erklrungen einzufordern, warum er studiert. .... weil sie Dr. Green aus ER heiraten wollen, ....


Dr Greene ist doch schon lngst tot - und somit nicht mehr verfgbar als potentieller zuknftiger Gatte   :bhh:  *scnr*!!

----------


## Kedar

Was? Wo? Wie? Tod? Warum hab ich dann berhaupt zu studieren angefangen?   :Nixweiss:  

Naja, nehm ich halt doch Chris Turk von Scrubs ;)

----------


## Kackbratze

Ich denke nicht, dass das wichtig ist, warum jemand so spt damit anfngt.
Durch die Studiengebhren ist es ja so, dass auch jeder das Geld haben muss, also sind solche Diskussionen meiner Meinung nach berflssig geworden.

----------


## catgut

> tja habe am wochenende eine annone in der zeitung gelesen das man sich fr eine polizeischule bewerben kann
> 
> voraussetzung: abutur  oder fachhochschulreife
> 
> seit september letzends jahres ist es pflicht  abitur zu haben wenn man kindergrtnerin werden mchte
> 
> das waren jetzt 2 beispiele wo abitur verlangt wird
> 
> sicher gibt es noch mehrere
> ...


hm, eine frage htte ich da schon:
das ist ein Medizinerforum. Da Du hier postest, nehmen wir schon an, dass Du auch was mit Medizin machst oder machen willst. 
Und dann gehts Dir nur ums Abi? Oder hab ich Dich nicht verstanden? 
Du sagst, Medizin sei nicht Dein Lebenstraum. Warum bist Du dann hier in diesem Forum und nicht in dem fr ... Lehrer, Physiker, Anwlte oder sonstige akadmeische Berufe?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, das hat mit anmachen nichts zu tun, ich versuche nur, Deine Motivation zu verstehen, um adquat antworten zu knnen. Du klingst nur wirklich manchmal sehr bohrend (warum, immer wieder warum, auch nach stndigen geduldigen antworten, das kommt einfach aggressiv rber in der Schriftform).
Peace

----------


## die chondropathia

Don`t feed the TROLL!  :Grinnnss!:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## okulix

> Don`t feed the TROLL!


 Warum denn nicht?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## die chondropathia

> und warum machst du fr die frage nen neuen thread auf?


Vor allem: mit welchem TITEL!!!

Der Titel ist in etwa so elaboriert formuliert wie seine unbedingten Alternativen, als da wren...

Quatsch, Bldsinn, Wieso das?, furz, h?


 :Grinnnss!:  - DC, der gerade Clowns zum Frhstck hatte, tehe.  ::-oopss:

----------


## okulix

> - DC, der gerade Clowns zum Frhstck hatte, tehe.


Na und?  Ist das etwa ungesunde Ernhrung?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mexuria1979

ich mchte schon medizin studieren aber erstmal mache ich mein abitur. stimmt medizin war nicht mein lebenstraum sonst htte ich frher schon abitur gemacht. nun da ich in meinem beruf nicht mehr zufreiden binhabe ich berlegt abi und z studieren. und ich finde  medizin recht intressant.

und ein fake bin ich ganz sicher nicht.

ich lese viel im forum  weil ich viele infos haben mchte

----------


## catgut

Du weit aber schon, dass man Medizin nicht im Vorbeigehen studiert? Dass eine Menge Enthusiasmus, Energie und Sturheit dazugehrt? Dass man nicht einfach sagt: "Ach, heute mach ich mal Medizin." 
Die meisten, die mit "Na ja, ganz interessant, knnte ja mal..." herangehen haben bei uns nach dem 1. Semester quittiert und studieren nun glcklich was anderes. Fr die meisten IST es nun mal ein Lebenstraum. Sonst htten wir auch  schon nach wenigen Semestern aufgegeben.
Wir werden sehen.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 20130505

> ich lese viel im forum weil ich viele infos haben mchte


hi mexuria, 

 das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Lies  hier ruhig weiter mit,  whrend Du das Abitur nachmachst.   Du kannst hier viel ber Medizinstudenten und  das Medizinstudium   erfahren, und dadurch wird Dir spter die Entscheidung, ob Du das  wirklich studieren willst oder nicht, leichter fallen.

 LG, Chris

----------


## agouti_lilac

Halb OT: Wo braucht man denn fr Erzieherin Abitur? Hab eben Berufenet.de berflogen, da steht was von mittlerem Bildungsabschluss? Ich frag, weil ich das mit dem Abitur selbst irgendwo mal gehrt hab?! Hmmm... .

brigens auf derselben Seite ber den Arztberuf:

Interessen/Fhigkeiten:

...
"Neigung zum Bedienen und Beraten"

Ersteres ist ja nett ausgedrckt... . :dagegen:  
oh, und:

Ausschlieend:

Neigung zu Ekelreaktionen gegenber dem Krper fremder Menschen 

hihi, lilac

----------


## mexuria1979

hallchen 

seit September letzen jahres ist entschieden worden das man abitur braucht um eine lehrstelle im kindergarten  zu bekommen.

----------


## funny

> hallchen 
> 
> seit September letzen jahres ist entschieden worden das man abitur braucht um einen kindergartenplatz zu bekommen.


Seit September letzten Jahres ist entschieden worden, dass man Abitur braucht, um einen Kindergartenplatz zu bekommen. 
Nachdem die Rechtschreibung dieses Satzes nun etwas angepasst wurde, muss mir jetzt noch jemand den Inhalt erklren.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mexuria1979

kann es sein das du jemanden zum streiten suchst ?

----------


## tine74

> hallchen 
> 
> seit September letzen jahres ist entschieden worden das man abitur braucht um einen kindergartenplatz zu bekommen.


Mist, mein Vierjhriger hat noch gar kein Abitur - verliert er nun seinen Kindergartenplatz? Und muss mein zweijhriger jetzt schnell Abi machen, um einen Kindergartenplatz zu bekommen? Ich mein, schlau sind sie ja irgendwie beide.... aber sooooooooo schlau?   :Grinnnss!:  

(sorry, aber den konnte ich mir bei diesem Satz nicht verkneifen - nichts fr ungut ;) )

----------


## sarah0101

> Mist, mein Vierjhriger hat noch gar kein Abitur - verliert er nun seinen Kindergartenplatz? Und muss mein zweijhriger jetzt schnell Abi machen, um einen Kindergartenplatz zu bekommen? Ich mein, schlau sind sie ja irgendwie beide.... aber sooooooooo schlau?   
> 
> (sorry, aber den konnte ich mir bei diesem Satz nicht verkneifen - nichts fr ungut ;) )



 :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mexuria1979

habe  was falsch geschrieben, ist das jetzt so schlimm?

ich werde mich hier abmelden. hat  gar keinen sinn mehr hier was zu schreiben

bye

----------


## sarah0101

> habe  was falsch geschrieben, ist das jetzt so schlimm?
> 
> ich werde mich hier abmelden. hat  gar keinen sinn mehr hier was zu schreiben
> 
> bye


sorry,einfach nur lcherlich!

----------


## tine74

> habe  was falsch geschrieben, ist das jetzt so schlimm?
> 
> ich werde mich hier abmelden. hat  gar keinen sinn mehr hier was zu schreiben
> 
> bye


TZ, jetzt sei doch nicht beleidigt - das war nicht schlimm, sondern eher doppeldeutig ;)

----------


## funny

> habe  was falsch geschrieben, ist das jetzt so schlimm?
> 
> ich werde mich hier abmelden. hat  gar keinen sinn mehr hier was zu schreiben
> 
> bye



TSCHSS!!!!   ::-winky:

----------


## mexuria1979

ich wollte damit einen user nur sagen  das man  fr bestimmte berufe ein abitur braucht. wo man vor ein paar jahren  nur einen realschulabschluss braucht. darum ging es mir

nebenbei bin ich auf arbeit und chatte heimlich. daher tippe ich sehr schnell und lese kaum nochmal  nach was ich geschrieben habe.

einige leute suchen nur streit.

habe gedacht das im medizin forum leute mit mehr niveau sind (jetzt fhlen sich wieder  andere mit beleidigt) aber man sieht wirklich hier das einige leute  nur streit suchen

----------


## funny

> ich wollte damit einen user nur sagen  das man  fr bestimmte berufe ein abitur braucht. wo man vor ein paar jahren  nur einen realschulabschluss braucht. darum ging es mir
> 
> nebenbei bin ich auf arbeit und chatte heimlich. daher tippe ich sehr schnell und lese kaum nochmal  nach was ich geschrieben habe.
> 
> einige leute suchen nur streit.
> 
> habe gedacht das im medizin forum leute mit mehr niveau sind (jetzt fhlen sich wieder  andere mit beleidigt) aber man sieht wirklich hier das einige leute  nur streit suchen


  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sarah0101

habe gedacht das im medizin forum leute mit mehr niveau sind (jetzt fhlen sich wieder  andere mit beleidigt)


ich glaube der einzige der streit sucht bist du!
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mexuria1979

sarah wo  und wann habe ich streit gesucht?

wegen meinem thread ? das habe ich hier schon 100 mal erklrt, das ich es aus neugier  gefragt hatte.

----------


## funny

> sarah wo  und wann habe ich streit gesucht?
> 
> wegen meinem thread ? das habe ich hier schon 100 mal erklrt, das ich es aus neugier  gefragt hatte.



Wolltest du dich nicht verabschieden von diesem thread?

----------


## sarah0101

> sarah wo  und wann habe ich streit gesucht?
> 
> wegen meinem thread ? das habe ich hier schon 100 mal erklrt, das ich es aus neugier  gefragt hatte.


es geht nicht um dein thread!du hast dich verschrieben und man hat sich nen spssle aus deinem satz gemacht.was ist so schlimm dran?das passiert sicher nicht nur dir,deshalb muss man sich nicht gleich abmelden o manche leute hier als niveaulos bezeichnen!und wenn du dich wirklich abmelden mchtest,dann mache es und quatsche nicht nur.es hlt dich niemand auf (von mir aus-gute reise!) ...aber in meinen augen ist das einfach lcherlich!musst du wissen!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 20130505

Hi mexuria,

knnte es sein, dass Du das mit dem Abitur und dem Kindergartenplatz falsch verstanden hast, und es heit,  die Mutter bruchte das Abirur, um fr ihre Kinder einen Platz im Kindergarten zu bekommen?

LG, Chris

----------


## sarah0101

> Hi mexuria,
> 
> knnte es sein, dass Du das mit dem Abitur und dem Kindergartenplatz falsch verstanden hast, und es heit,  die Mutter bruchte das Abirur, um fr ihre Kinder einen Platz im Kindergarten zu bekommen?
> 
> LG, Chris



is doch egal was sie verstanden hat.es ist einfach nur kindisch sich wegen so einer sache aus einem forum abzumelden,weil man unfhig ist mal einzustecken!

----------


## mexuria1979

tja ich lese viel hier im forum und in anderen foren. und wenn dann jemand verarscht wird o.. dann strt es nur. ich mchte eben alles wissen  ber medizin.  aber wenn mal was intressantes zu lesen ist und zwischendurch jemand verarscht wird dann nervt das auch.

----------


## Kackbratze

*quengelrum* Nein, ist es nicht! *quengelweiter*

----------


## sarah0101

> tja ich lese viel hier im forum und in anderen foren. und wenn dann jemand verarscht wird o.. dann strt es nur. ich mchte eben alles wissen  ber medizin.  aber wenn mal was intressantes zu lesen ist und zwischendurch jemand verarscht wird dann nervt das auch.


das leben besteht nicht nur aus ernst sein,sorry d es auch frhliche leute gibt d lachen knnen!es hat dich niemand verarscht,man hat sich jediglich ber deinen satz (meiner meinung nach zurecht) lustig gemacht.wenn du damit nen problem hast,dann lese dir in zukunft deine beitrge nochmal genau durch bevor du sie abschickst!s ja zum musemelken...

----------


## Feuerblick

Moin ihr Lieben!


Wie wre es denn, wenn ihr euch wieder dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads widmen wrdet?

Gre
Feuerblick

----------


## sarah0101

> Moin ihr Lieben!
> 
> 
> Wie wre es denn, wenn ihr euch wieder dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads widmen wrdet?
> 
> Gre
> Feuerblick



na das liegt ja denn an mexuria1979!

abmelden oder den thread weiterfhren???  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## funny

@mexuria

Du brauchst mir keine private PN schicken. Ich habe nichts gegen dich, um deine Frage damit zu beantworten. Die Frage httest du doch auch im Forum stellen knnen???

Deine Mischung aus Alles-Persnlich-Nehmen und seltsamen Fragen ist einfach nervig. Deshalb fallen die meisten Antworten auf deine Fragen in diesem thread etwas weniger enthusiastisch und liebevoll aus als du es dir wnschtest.   :Love:  

Zur mglichst vielseitigen Information ber das Medizin Studium solltest du brigens nicht nur hier im Forum posten. Wie wre es mit Bchern, Gesprchen mit Studenten, sich mal in eine Vorlesung setzen, mit der Studienberatung sprechen etc.....

----------


## mexuria1979

zu deiner letzen meldung.

zurzeit arbeite ich  den ganzen tag. wenn ich schlerin bin, dann werde ich mich auch mal in eine vorlesung setzen. bis jetzt war  es nicht mglich.

----------


## okulix

> seit september letzends jahres ist es pflicht abitur zu haben wenn man kindergrtnerin werden mchte


Hallo Mexuria,  Du hast zwar geschrieben, Du httest das in einer Zeitung gelesen, aber vielleicht  knntest Du auch  einen Link dazu posten?  

  Hier ist eine bersicht ber die Bedingungen zur  Zulassung zur ErzieherInnenausbildung:

http://www.boefae.de/struktur/vollzeit.php

   Demnach braucht man dafr einen mittleren Schulbabschluss und  eine     Berufsausbildung im sozialpdagogischen  Bereich, oder  das Abitur und   Erfahrung im sozialpdagogischen Arbeitsfeld. 
  Ich kann mir  allerdings schon vorstellen, dass bei einem groen Andrang  auf  die Ausbildung zur Erzieherin/zum Erzieher  Abiturienten bevorzugt genommen werden.   Hast Du darber etwas gelesen?

 Gru, okulix

----------


## mexuria1979

gelesen nein,  ich habe es in den nachrichten gehrt und meine freundin wollte  erzieherin werden und hat sich  erkundigt.

und da wurde es ihr gesagt. kam aber auch in den nachrichten

und da mein sohn in die kita geht,   habe ich darber auch schon mit den erziehern gesprochen , weil die  ja immer praktikanten haben. und die letzte praktikantin hat sich beworben und wurde abgelehnt weil sie kein abi hatte.
vorher war abitur keine voraussetzung! erst seit august/semptember 2006.

----------


## okulix

Hallo Mexuria, also ich kenne  ein  Mdchen, das  gerade nach dem Realschulabschluss    an dieser Schule  
   eine Ausbildung zur Erzieherin gemacht  und gleichzeitig die Hochschulreife erworben hat. So etwas gibt es auch an anderen Berufsfachschulen. Hab mal schnell gegoogelt:  Beispiel.  

   Vielleicht  wre eine solche Kombinbtion   auch etwas fr   Dich?   Ich finds gar nicht schlecht,  drei oder vier  Jahre lang eine Kombination aus theoretischer und praktischer Ausbildung zu machen und danach das Abitur und eine neue Berufsausbildung zu haben, anstatt  drei Jahre lang nur frs   nachgemachte Abitur zu lernen.




> vorher war abitur keine voraussetzung! erst seit august/semptember 2006.


  Wie gesagt: Dass der Trend  dahin geht, kann ich mir vorstellen,aber dass es ohne Abi gar nicht mehr mglich  sein soll, wre mir neu. Hab auch beim schnellen Googeln dazu nichts gefunden. Vielleicht findest Du mehr darber und postest es dann?

----------


## mexuria1979

ja kenne ich auch. eine bekannte von mir  macht auch erzieherin und gleich abi mit. ist aber bei ihr nur ein fachabi

aber wie gesagt sie ist dieses jahr dann fertig.


vor 8 jahren war es in berlin so, wer polizist werden mchte brauchte nur einen realschulabschluss. jetzt   auch nicht mehr. bewerber nur mit fachabi oder abitur

----------


## alley_cat75

> Nachdem die Rechtschreibung dieses Satzes nun etwas angepasst wurde,


Es soll ja Leute geben, die ber keine anderen Mglichkeiten verfgen, um sich zu profilieren. Wenigstens beherrschst Du Deine Muttersprache.   :Top:

----------


## okulix

> vor 8 jahren war es in berlin so, wer polizist werden mchte brauchte nur einen realschulabschluss. jetzt   auch nicht mehr. bewerber nur mit fachabi oder abitur


Das hngt damit zusammen, dass es den mittleren Dienst bei der Polizei nicht mehr in allen Bundeslndern gibt. Mglicherweise gehrt Berlin zu diesen Lndern.
  Soweit ich gerade beim schnellen Googeln gesehen habe, ist der mittlere Dienst aber noch nicht in allen Lndern abgeschafft. Knnte aber noch kommen. Scheint ein Trend  zu sein.

----------


## funny

> Es soll ja Leute geben, die ber keine anderen Mglichkeiten verfgen, um sich zu profilieren. Wenigstens beherrschst Du Deine Muttersprache.



Irrtum honey, ich verfge noch ber jede Menge, aber das wrdest du gar nicht mehr aushalten, wenn dich schon das rgert   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## alley_cat75

Finde ich gut, dass die jetzt Abitur bentigen. Dann mssen die ja auch nicht mehr zu dritt losfahren (weil: einer redet, einer schreibt, der Dritte merkt sich, wo sie geparkt haben).

----------


## okulix

> Finde ich gut, dass die jetzt Abitur bentigen. Dann mssen die ja auch nicht mehr zu dritt losfahren (weil: einer redet, einer schreibt, der Dritte merkt sich, wo sie geparkt haben).


Scheint eher ein Problem des Verdrngungswettbewerbs um Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienpltze zu sein, weil die Schulabschlsse immer weniger wert (oder Wert?) sind.

----------


## mexuria1979

Zum glck gibt es noch Berufe wo man kein Abitur bentigt.

----------


## Schimmelschaf

In Ba-W gibts den mittleren Polizeidienst.

Ansonsten ist der Thread lcherlich.

----------


## okulix

In Berlin gibts ihn demnach auch noch:

http://www.berlin.de/polizei/beruf/ausbildung/mds.html




> Zum 1. September 2007 stehen fr den mittleren Dienst der Schutzpolizei 126 Anwrterpltze zur Verfgung. Bewerbungen knnen ab sofort bis sptestens 31. Januar 2007 eingereicht werden.


http://www.berlin.de/imperia/md/cont...nst_schupo.pdf

----------


## okulix

> Anhand der eingereichten Unterlagen
>   wird im Wege einer Bestenauslese entschieden, wer zum Auswahlverfahren
>   eingeladen wird.


 http://www.berlin.de/imperia/md/cont...nst_schupo.pdf

  Wenn sich allerdings reichlich Abiturienten bewerben, knnten Realschler bei der Vergabe der Ausbildungspltze fr den mittleren Dienst schon leer ausgehen.




> Ansonsten ist der Thread lcherlich.


Auf einen mehr oder weniger kommts auch  nicht mehr an.  :hmmm...:

----------


## alley_cat75

> Irrtum honey, ich verfge noch ber jede Menge, aber das wrdest du gar nicht mehr aushalten, wenn dich schon das rgert


Mich kann man nicht rgern, Hase. Musst Dir also um mich keine Sorgen machen. Sieh mal zu, dass Du Dein Studium zu Ende bekommst. Det wirde misch eventuell rjern. *zwinkerzwinker*

----------


## funny

> Mich kann man nicht rgern, Hase. Musst Dir also um mich keine Sorgen machen. Sieh mal zu, dass Du Dein Studium zu Ende bekommst. Det wirde misch eventuell rjern. *zwinkerzwinker*



Das habe ich zu Ende gebracht.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## alley_cat75

Nach 10 Semestern bereits approbiert und promoviert? Ich bin zutiefst beeindruckt.   :Party:  *donnerlitchen*

----------


## funny

> Nach 10 Semestern bereits approbiert und promoviert? Ich bin zutiefst beeindruckt.   *donnerlitchen*


Du nimmst meine Signatur links beim Namen zu Ernst. Ich war schlichtweg zu faul, dies zu ndern. Natrlich ist keiner nach 10 Semestern promoviert und fertig. 
Aber ich interessiere mich nicht fr lustige Ktzchennmchen, nuckelnde Lisas und den gesamten Mdchenkram, der dich mit 30 ja anscheindend noch brennend interessiert.

Bitte keine weiteren posts von dir (und schon gar nicht in diesem Dialekt), sie sind so nervig und kindisch wie die von metaxia oder wie war der Name nochmal gleich ?

----------


## alley_cat75

Wenn Dich posts wie meine bzw. derartige threads nerven, frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum Du dann hier umherwandelst? Ich denke mal, jeder kann in diesen Foren fragen, was immer ihm/ihr beliebt. Keiner zwingt Dich, es zu lesen oder gar Stellung zu nehmen.


P.S. Die nuckelnde Lisa ist ab heute Dir persnlich gewidmet!

----------


## alley_cat75

> Aber ich interessiere mich nicht fr lustige Ktzchennmchen,


Bevor ich es vergesse: wohl keine 1 in Englisch gehabt? alleycat ist kein Katzenname.   :bhh:  Und Deinen Usernamen hast Du ganz augenscheinlich vllig ohne Bedacht gewhlt. Sehr bedauerlich.

----------


## funny

> Wenn Dich posts wie meine bzw. derartige threads nerven, frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum Du dann hier umherwandelst? Ich denke mal, jeder kann in diesen Foren fragen, was immer ihm/ihr beliebt. Keiner zwingt Dich, es zu lesen oder gar Stellung zu nehmen.
> 
> 
> P.S. Die nuckelnde Lisa ist ab heute Dir persnlich gewidmet!



Wenn ich persnlich angegriffen werde, ist es nur logisch, dass es mich nervt und ich werde dazu stets Stellung nehmen und nicht einfach nur "nicht mehr weiterlesen". Die Wegschau-Mentalitt liegt mir nicht so.

----------


## sarah0101

> Bevor ich es vergesse: wohl keine 1 in Englisch gehabt? alleycat ist kein Katzenname.   Und Deinen Usernamen hast Du ganz augenscheinlich vllig ohne Bedacht gewhlt. Sehr bedauerlich.



warum lsst du sie nicht einfach in ruhe u sparst d deine dummen (sorry) kommentare?!der klgere gibt nach,aber anscheinend bist du m d 30lenzen noch nicht reif genug?!

----------


## alley_cat75

> der klgere gibt nach,aber anscheinend bist du m d 30lenzen noch nicht reif genug?!


Klug ja, reif nicht. Macht wohl mein schlechter Umgang. Und bitte: Du musst Dich fr keine Deiner uerungen hier entschuldigen. Dazu sind Foren ja schlielich da.   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## funny

> Bevor ich es vergesse: wohl keine 1 in Englisch gehabt? alleycat ist kein Katzenname.   Und Deinen Usernamen hast Du ganz augenscheinlich vllig ohne Bedacht gewhlt. Sehr bedauerlich.



Du hast Recht, ich hatte keine 1 in Englisch. Nur eine 2. Jetzt habe ich aber mal nachgeschaut, was "alley cat" tatschlich heisst. Bei www.leo.org findet man die bersetzungen: Flittchen, Straendirne, Bordsteinschwalbe, streunende Katze. Du hast dir deinen User-name also wohl mit Bedacht ausgewhlt, wie ich sehe   :Grinnnss!:  

Na dann, noch viel Spa mit deinem schlechten Umgang auf der Strasse und sehe bitte von weiteren agressiv-eingefrbten posts an mich ab. Das bringt mich nur dazu, ebenfalls persnlich zu werden und das entspricht eigentlich nicht meinem Charakter. Danke.

----------


## sarah0101

> Klug ja, reif nicht. Macht wohl mein schlechter Umgang. Und bitte: Du musst Dich fr keine Deiner uerungen hier entschuldigen. Dazu sind Foren ja schlielich da.



dann sollteste mal deinen umgang wechseln!ich habe noch ein gutes benehmen an mir,von daher entschuldige ich mich!


@mexuria1979:die letzten beitrge von alley_cat75 an fanny-das nennt man streit suchen und nicht wenn man mal (in deinem fall..."unabsichtlich,verhaspelten  satz") lacht!

----------


## sarah0101

Flittchen, Straendirne, Bordsteinschwalbe, streunende Katze


die ist ja mutig,d sie das so an die grosse glocke hngt!ich piss mir gleich ein vor lachen....auch wieder sorry.
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## alley_cat75

Jetzt das neu Erlernte nur noch in den richtigen Kontext setzen und Du bekommst eine 1+ fr die Hausaufgabe. Danke brigens (ernst gemeint) fr die website - kann ich fr meine Studis nmlich gut gebrauchen.

----------


## Schimmelschaf

Naja, eure (niveaulosen) Gesprche hier knnt ihr auch per PN klren, nchster Thread, der geschlossen wird... Schlammcatchen live

----------


## funny

[QUOTE=alley_cat75]Jetzt das neu Erlernte nur noch in den richtigen Kontext setzen und Du bekommst eine 1+ fr die Hausaufgabe. QUOTE]

Warum kannst du einfach nicht damit aufhren? 

Egal, ab jetzt werde ich den Troll oder das Flittchen oder die Straendirne nicht mehr fttern. Ein schner Abend mit meinem Freund wartet auf mich und von daher   ::-angel:  ich mal nach Hause.

Euch anderen auch einen schnen Abend.

----------


## alley_cat75

> Egal, ab jetzt werde ich den Troll oder das Flittchen oder die Straendirne nicht mehr fttern.


Na endlich hast Du es verstanden!   :Party:

----------


## Dense

Da die Damen und Herren es ja offensichtlich selbst nach Feuerblicks freundlichem Hinweis nicht schaffen, die Contenance zu bewahren, mache ich hier erstmal fr 24 Stunden die Schotten dicht.

EDIT: So und ab nun wieder ON TOPIC bitte!   :Top:  

Liebe Gre, Dense

----------


## jabba666

diese ganze diskussion ist echt berflssig:
zimperlieschen wie mexuria werden dieses studium mit all seinen hrten und hindernissen nervlich sowieso nicht durchstehen und lange vor dem physikum aus der kartei verschwinden.allein ihre beweggrnde sind zum brllen......
unterhaltsam war dieser thread trotzdem.

----------


## Kackbratze

Ich hab schon die ganze Zeit auf den Schlammcatchen-LiveStream gewartet.
Schade das der nicht kommt....  :grrrr....:

----------


## funny

> Da die Damen und Herren es ja offensichtlich selbst nach Feuerblicks freundlichem Hinweis nicht schaffen, die Contenance zu bewahren, mache ich hier erstmal fr 24 Stunden die Schotten dicht.
> 
> EDIT: So und ab nun wieder ON TOPIC bitte!   
> 
> Liebe Gre, Dense




ON TOPIC kann so wahnsinnig langweilig sein. Ein Forum ist doch kein Informationslexikon, klar gehts auch mal hoch her. In diesem Sinne   :Party:

----------


## Kedar

sehr unntig der ganze Thread hier und da es so scheint als wren alle Fragen zum Thema beantwortet, warum kann man ihn dann nicht gleich ganz zu machen. Die letzten 10 Seiten ging es nur noch darum wer das letzte Wort hat und damit lassen sich bestimmt auch 10 weitere Seiten fllen. Was ja evt recht amsant ist, aber vollkommen unntz.

----------


## sarah0101

> sehr unntig der ganze Thread hier und da es so scheint als wren alle Fragen zum Thema beantwortet, warum kann man ihn dann nicht gleich ganz zu machen. Die letzten 10 Seiten ging es nur noch darum wer das letzte Wort hat und damit lassen sich bestimmt auch 10 weitere Seiten fllen. Was ja evt recht amsant ist, aber vollkommen unntz.



muss alles amsante immer ntzlich sein??wenn du die letzten zehn seiten gelesen hast liest du auch die weiteren eventuell 10 amsanten seiten in spee!das der thread an sich schwachsinnig ist wurde schon paar mal erwhnt!

----------


## DocOliver

> zimperlieschen wie mexuria werden dieses studium mit all seinen hrten und hindernissen nervlich sowieso nicht durchstehen und lange vor dem physikum aus der kartei verschwinden.


Ja, ausgesprochen amsant hier.   :Top:  Schon vorbei?   :dagegen:  Ausser Mexuria sind mir noch andere Personen aufgefallen, die es mit dem Studium und vor allem im Berufsleben sicher nicht weit bringen werden. Wie kann man nur derart empfindlich sein und sich immer wieder durch Banalitten ansticheln lassen?! Die fallen bei ihrer ersten Chefarztvisite sicher tot um.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## catgut

> sehr unntig der ganze Thread hier und da es so scheint als wren alle Fragen zum Thema beantwortet, warum kann man ihn dann nicht gleich ganz zu machen. Die letzten 10 Seiten ging es nur noch darum wer das letzte Wort hat und damit lassen sich bestimmt auch 10 weitere Seiten fllen. Was ja evt recht amsant ist, aber vollkommen unntz.


Nein! Nicht zumachen! Hab heute noch nicht gelacht und warte mintlich auf Antworten! 
Kinners, ihr nehmt einem aber auch echt das letzte Vergngen in dieser lernerfllten, stressigen Zeit. 
 :schnarch...:

----------


## funny

alley cat, das Flittchen, hat heute auch nocht nicht vorbeigeschaut.
Nein, nicht mit mir schimpfen! Dies ist die korrekte bersetzung (aus dem amerikanischen Englisch) ihres user-names und beinhaltet keine negative Wertung   ::-dance:

----------


## WhiteNoise

Alley Cat?

----------


## jabba666

wusste ich`s doch,dass ich den namen aus einem 8 bit spiel kenne......

----------


## WhiteNoise

8 Bit? So viel?   :Grinnnss!:  

hh... worum gings gleich?

----------


## Dr. Geiger

> Sehr bedenklich, wenn Du beim Lesen von Zeilen, nein quatsch, beim Lesen zwischen den Zeilen, Stimmen hrst...   Gibt gute Medikamente dagegen.


Hrst Du die nicht? Manchmal sehe ich kleine blaue Schlmpfe und die sagen mir dann was ich tun soll...   :bhh:

----------

